# Coming off Active Duty / Tattoo questions (yeah, I know.)



## KSM82 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey guys,
Sorry for another tattoo question but, I couldn't really find an answer by searching so I have to ask. Is there a "set in stone" rule or regulation on tattoos below the elbow for Massachusetts departments? I'll be coming off of 6 1/2 years of Active Duty as an Infantryman in the Army and of course, I had to get a sleeve. :stomp: Just curious if there are published regulations or if there are different SOPs per department. Any input would be helpful. Thanks Again.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Here is a part of my Dept.'s Rules and Regs.

No officer may appear in uniform with any visible tattoo or decal on the hands, head, face, neck, fingers, wrists. Visible tattoos or decals cannot be obscene, offensive, symbolize a hate group, or distract from professional appearance, or interfere with on-duty actions or responsibilities.


----------



## KSM82 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks a lot! So if an individual had a sleeve of "tasteful" tattoos, would they have the option to wear a long sleeve top in uniform year round? Or would the department designate the day's uniform accordingly? Or is that more or less something that differs between departments?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

KSM82 said:


> Thanks a lot! So if an individual had a sleeve of "tasteful" tattoos, *would they have the option to wear a long sleeve top in uniform year round? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Not on my job. I hate tell you this but they could hold a "sleeve" against you in a hiring process. The policy is designed for the guys already on my job. Some were grandfathered in, as prior to the police being ammended they did have tattoos that extended up the back of their necks slightly above the collar. I know a gut in a neighboring PD who has a very large tattoo on one of his arms. It's not a sleeve but it covers the majority of his arm. So you never can tell what they would do in the process. *

*I can not speak for MSP for instance but I highly doubt that a full sleeve is acceptible.*


----------



## KSM82 (Jan 31, 2011)

263FPD said:


> *Not on my job. I hate tell you this but they could hold a "sleeve" against you in a hiring process. The policy is designed for the guys already on my job. Some were grandfathered in, as prior to the police being ammended they did have tattoos that extended up the back of their necks slightly above the collar. I know a gut in a neighboring PD who has a very large tattoo on one of his arms. It's not a sleeve but it covers the majority of his arm. So you never can tell what they would do in the process. *
> 
> *I can not speak for MSP for instance but I highly doubt that a full sleeve is acceptible.*


Yeah, I figured as much for the MSP. I guess I'll just have to try my luck with various departments until I get hired. Hopefully my resume holds some ground. Thanks again for the information.


----------



## KSM82 (Jan 31, 2011)

mtc said:


> MSP has a couple guys with below the elbow tats. I wouldn't know what the actual rules are - those I know of got them long after they were Troopers.
> 
> BTW - Thanks for serving and good luck in your employment endeavors. You may want to head south for better opportunities, while trying to "get on" in MA.


Knowing that a couple Troopers have below the elbow tats definitely gives me a little more hope. With just a year left in service, I can't help but sweat the small stuff in regards to prereqs to law enforcement employment. Nothing is easy!


----------

